# فاعلية الصلاة



## ABN_EL_FADY (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*هذه الدراسة من ال CD الخاصة بالقطمارس وهي من تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


*فاعلية الصلاة**

مت 7 : 7     اِسْأَلُوا، تُعْطَوْا اُطْلُبُوا، تَجِدُوا اِقْرَعُوا، يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ

مت 24 : 20  فَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ أَوْ فِي سَبْتٍ،

لو 22 : 46 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ نَائِمِينَ؟ قُومُوا وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ!»

مر 13 : 18	صَلُّوا لِكَي لاَ يَقَعَ ذلِكَ فِي شِتَاءٍ:

لو 10 : 2 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الْحَصَادَ كَثِيرٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْعُمَّالَ قَلِيلُونَ، فَتَضَرَّعُوا إِلَى رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ  َبْعَثَ عُمَّالاً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ

لو 22 : 40 وَلَمَّا وَصَلَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ، قَالَ لَهُمْ: «صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ»

يو 16 : 24 حَتَّى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا بِاسْمِي شَيْئاً اطْلُبُوا تَنَالُوا، فَيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً

اش 45 : 11 هَذَا مَا يَقُولُهُ الرَّبُّ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَصَانِعُهُ: أَتَسْأَلُونَنِي فِي سِيَاقِ الأَحْدَاثِ الآتِيَةِ عَنْ أَبْنَائِي، أَمْ    وصُونَنِي بِعَمَلِ يَدِي؟

في 4 : 6 لاَ تَقْلَقُوا مِنْ جِهَةِ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أَمْرٍ لِتَكُنْ طَلِبَاتُكُمْ مَعْرُوفَةً لَدَى اللهِ، بِالصَّلاَةِ الدُّعَاءِ، مَعَ الشُّكْرِ

1تي 2 : 8 فَأُرِيدُ إِذَنْ، أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ الرِّجَالُ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، رَافِعِينَ أَيَادِيَ طَاهِرَةً، وَهُمْ لاَ يُضْمِرُونَ أَيَّ حِقْدٍ أَوْ شُكُوكٍ

عب 5 : 7  وَالْمَسِيحُ، فِي أَثْنَاءِ حَيَاتِهِ الْبَشَرِيَّةِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، رَفَعَ أَدْعِيَةً وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ مُقْتَرِنَةً بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ، إِلَى الْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ وَقَدْ لَبَّى اللهُ طَلَبَهُ إِكْرَاماً لِتَقْوَاهُ

1بط 4 : 7  إِنَّ نِهَايَةَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ صَارَتْ قَرِيبَةً فَتَعَقَّلُوا إِذَنْ، وَكُونُوا مُتَنَبِّهِينَ لِرَفْعِ الصَّلاَةِ دَائِماً

1مل 17 : 1  وَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا التَّشْبِيُّ مِنْ أَهْلِ جِلْعَادَ لأَخْآبَ: «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي أَخْدُمُهُ، إِنَّهُ لَنْ يَهْطِلَ نَدًى وَلاَ مَطَرٌ فِي هَذِهِ السِّنِينَ، إِلاَّ حِينَ أُعْلِنُ ذَلِكَ»


1مل 18 : 38 فَنَزَلَتْ نَارٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْتَهَمَتِ الْمُحْرَقَةَ وَالْحَطَبَ وَالْحِجَارَةَ وَالتُّرَابَ وَلَحَسَتْ مَاءَ الْقَنَاةِ

اش 38 : 4 – 5 فَأَوْحَى الرَّبُّ إِلَى إِشَعْيَاءَ قَائِلاً:.  «اذْهَبْ بَلِّغْ حَزَقِيَّا: هَذَا مَا يَقُولُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ: قَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَلاَتَكَ وَرَأَيْتُ دُمُوعَكَ، وَ هَا أَنَا أُضِيفُ إِلَى عُمْرِكَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً،

دا 6 : 22  قَدْ أَرْسَلَ إِلَهِي مَلاَكَهُ فَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ الأُسُودِ فَلَمْ تُؤْذِنِي، لأَنِّي وُجِدْتُ بَرِيئاً أَمَامَهُ، وَلَمْ أَرْتَكِبْ سُوءاً أَمَامَكَ أَيْضاً أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ»
اع 16 : 25 وَنَحْوَ مُنْتَصَفِ اللَّيْلِ كَانَ بُولُسُ وَسِيلاَ يُصَلِّيَانِ وَيُسَبِّحَانِ اللهَ، وَالْمَسْجُونُونَ يَسْمَعُونَهُمَا،
اع 16 : 26 وَفَجْأَةً حَدَثَ زِلْزَالٌ شَدِيدٌ هَزَّ أَرْكَانَ السِّجْنِ، فَانْفَتَحَتْ جَمِيعُ أَبْوَابِهِ حَالاً، وَسَقَطَتْ قُيُودُ السُّجَنَاءِ كُلِّهِمْ
اع 28 : 8  وَكَانَ وَالِدُ بُوبْلِيُوسَ طَرِيحَ الْفِرَاشِ مَرِيضاً بِالْحُمَّى وَالإِسْهَالِ الشَّدِيدِ  فَزَارَهُ بُولُسُ وَصَلَّى، وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ، َشَفَاهُ
يع 5 : 14 – 18	 وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضاً، فَلْيَسْتَدْعِ قسوس الْكَنِيسَةِ لِيُصَلُّوا مِنْ أَجْلِهِ وَيَدْهُنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ.فَالصَّلاَةُ مَرْفُوعَةُ بإيمان تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ، إِذْ يُعِيدُ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْهِ الصِّحَّةَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَرَضُهُ بِسَبَبِ خَطِيئَةٍ مَا، يَغْفِرُهَا الرَّبُّ لَهُ.  اِعْتَرِفُوا إذاً بَعْضُكُمْ  ِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ، حَتَّى تُشْفَوْا إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ الْحَارَّةَ الَّتِي يَرْفَعُهَا الْبَارُّ لَهَا فَعَّالِيَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ.  فَقَدْ  كَانَ إِيلِيَّا بَشَراً مِثْلَنَا، وَطَلَبَ مِنَ اللهِ بِالصَّلاَةِ أَنْ يَحْبِسَ الْمَطَرَ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ، فَلَمْ تَنْزِلْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قَطْرَةُ مَطَرٍ لِمُدَّةِ ثَلاَثِ سِنِينَ وَسِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ. ثُمَّ صَلَّى صَلاَةً ثَانِيَةً، فَأَمْطَرَتِ السَّمَاءُ وَأَنْتَجَتِ الأَرْضُ ثِمَارَهَا!
اع 4 : 31 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يُصَلُّونَ ارْتَجَّ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ فِيهِ، وامتلئوا جَمِيعاً بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَأَخَذُوا يُعْلِنُونَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ بِكُلِّ جُرْأَةٍ!
اع 9 : 40 فَطَلَبَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَاضِرِينَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنَ الْغُرْفَةِ، وَرَكَعَ وَصَلَّى، ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْجُثَّةِ وَقَالَ: «يَاطَابِيثَا، قُومِي!» فَفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَيْهَا وَلَمَّا رَأَتْ بُطْرُسَ جَلَسَتْ،

ام 15 : 8 قُرْبَانُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ، و َمَسَرَّتُهُ صَلاةُ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ
يش 4 : 11 وَعِنْدَمَا تَمَّ عُبُورُ الشَّعْبِ النَّهْرَ، تَقَدَّمَ تَابُوتُ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ وَالْكَهَنَةُ مُجْتَازِينَ نَحْوَ الضَّفَّةِ الأُخْرَى فِي حُضُورِ الشَّعْبِ
عا 5 : 4 لأَنَّ هَذَا مَا يَقُولُهُ الرَّبُّ لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: الْتَمِسُونِي فَتَحْيَوْا
عب 4 : 16 فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ، لِنَنَالَ الرَّحْمَةَ وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً تُعِينُنَا عِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ
مت 26 : 41 اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ إِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَشِيطٌ؛ أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ»
 1تي 4 : 5 لأَنَّهُ يَصِيرُ مُقَدَّساً بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَالصَّلاَةِ .*


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فاعلية الصلاة*

الصلاة هى الدخول الى حضرة الله
فمن منا لا يريد الجلوس فى حضرة المحب
ياليتنا نعرف مقدار الوقوف للصلاه
علمنى يارب ان اقف فى حضرتك
علمنى ان اطلب مشيئتك​"فالمر الذى تختاره لى خير من العسل الذى اختارة لنفسى"​


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فاعلية الصلاة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> الصلاة هى الدخول الى حضرة الله​
> 
> فمن منا لا يريد الجلوس فى حضرة المحب
> ياليتنا نعرف مقدار الوقوف للصلاه
> ...


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فاعلية الصلاة*

بنت الفادي كلامك جميل اوي وفعلا ياريتنا نعرف معني وقوف ربنا معانا في الصلاه​


----------

